# 1983 720 No Spark



## bombay6760 (Feb 4, 2011)

My 1983 720 has the 2.4 with 8 sparkplugs. It has no spark from either coil. I have replaced the distributor already...still has no spark. I checked the voltage at the coils and it shows 12 volts. I'm going to replace the coils next. The wire diagram does not show a resistor in the power wire from the ignition switch. But the coil that Autozone gave me has printed on it; that it needs to have a "primary resistance wire" or "external resistor". Does anyone know which of these my truck has and how many ohms the resistor should be? Aso, the wire on the distributor vacuum valve...what is that for? Not on wire diagram either. 
Thanks.

Phil


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the ignition transister is in the dizzy... do you have power going to the coils?


----------



## bombay6760 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Speedo. I had power to both coils . The coil fixed the problem.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

good to hear....


----------

